# Disque externe plein bien que vidé



## MacNewAddicted (7 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Pour formater mon disque externe (que j'appellerai n°1), j'ai emprunté un autre disque externe à une amie (que j'appellerai n°2). Une fois vidé n°1 sur n°2, je l'ai formaté, puis j'ai repompé les données que j'avais mises sur n°2. 

J'ai donc déplacé les données de n°2 à n°1 et pour rendre le DD n°2 à mon amie, je l'ai vidé en sélectionnant mes fichiers et j'ai cliqué sur le rond rouge barré pour les deleter. Ca a marché, ils ont disparu du DD n°2, mais *le problème est que la taille du disque n'a pas rechangé* :mouais:. Les fichiers ne sont plus sur le DD, mais l'espace disponible indique un nombre comme s'ils y étaient toujours. Alors que quand je sélectionne tous les fichiers du disque, ils indiquent 10 go si vous voulez, mais quand je sélectionne 'lire les informations' depuis l'icône du disque, l'espace utilisé indique 20go. Comment les supprimer pour de bon ?? Je ne les vois plus sur le disque. Je dois rendre le DD n°2 à sa propriétaire, mais avec 37go en moins, ça pose problème!! 

Je ne peux pas le lui formater car elle a plein de données à elle sur son disque. *Que faire**?*


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2007)

MacNewAddicted a dit:


> *Que faire**?*


Vider la corbeille  :rateau:


----------



## MacNewAddicted (7 Août 2007)

o&#249; est la corbeille ?? quand je clique sur le bouton droit depuis le DD, il n'y a pas de corbeille.


----------



## MacNewAddicted (8 Août 2007)

Oups, c'est bon. J'ai d&#233;branch&#233; le DD puis rebranch&#233; et oh magie l'espace disponible a r&#233;apparu. D&#233;sol&#233;e.

Par contre, o&#249; est la corbeille quand m&#234;me ?
Et est-ce un bon moyen de cliquer sur le rond rouge barr&#233; pour deleter des fichiers d'un DD externe ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

ben la corbeille du dock (a droite). 







Regarde dedans, tous tes fichiers sont l&#224; et ils y resterons tant que tu n'auras pas fait barre des menus>finder>vider la corbeille


----------



## kriso (8 Août 2007)

xxxxx


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

MacNewAddicted a dit:


> Et est-ce un bon moyen de cliquer sur le rond rouge barr&#233; pour deleter des fichiers d'un DD externe ?


Ca place les fichier dans la corbeille c'est tout. ca ne les efface pas. D'ailleurs je trouve &#233;tonnant qu'ils aient &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233; apr&#232;s un simple d&#233;branchement du DD ext.



kriso a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu nous donnes les formats et les machines utilis&#233;s.


Et ca changerait quoi de le savoir?


----------



## kriso (8 Août 2007)

Excuses-moi, je ne comprenais pas quel format utilisé sur quelles machines, ce qui aurait pu faire que des partitions formatées pour mac ne soient pas lisibles sur PC.
Mais le pb semble résolu.


----------



## MacNewAddicted (8 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca place les fichier dans la corbeille c'est tout. ca ne les efface pas. D'ailleurs je trouve étonnant qu'ils aient été supprimé après un simple débranchement du DD ext.



Mais non, *la corbeille du dock n'est pas la corbeille du disque dur externe* !! La preuve, elle était vide, même après que j'aie deleté mes fichiers.

Je ne sais pas si vous avez bien lu mes messages. Je parle d'un disque dur externe. J'ai effacé les fichiers avec le rond rouge barré. Les fichiers ont disparu mais la taille n'a pas bougé. Ensuite j'ai débranché le disque et rebranché et la taille correspondait. Y a-t-il vraiment une poubelle sur le disque externe ??

(J'utilise uniquement un macbook pro, un disque externe LaCie je crois).


----------



## kriso (8 Août 2007)

Bon moi je n'y comprends pas grand chose &#224; ce rond rouge.
Mais peut-&#234;tre qu'il faut 
1 rebrancher ton disque externe
2 effacer ton disque externe
3 vider la corbeille du mac
4 d&#233;brancher le DD ext.

Est-ce que je d&#233;conne ?


----------



## MacNewAddicted (8 Août 2007)

Je ne sais pas.
L'ic&#244;ne du rond rouge est par exemple dans le finder. A c&#244;t&#233; de l'ic&#244;ne Cr&#233;er nouveau dossier. C'est &#233;gal, je les ai supprim&#233;. 
Mais la corbeille du mac n'a rien &#224; voir avec la corbeille du disque externe.


----------



## kriso (8 Août 2007)

Content pour toi que ça aie marché.
Bonne nuit


----------



## cameleone (8 Août 2007)

MacNewAddicted a dit:


> Mais la corbeille du mac n'a rien à voir avec la corbeille du disque externe.



Si. C'est la même.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

MacNewAddicted a dit:


> Mais la corbeille du mac n'a rien &#224; voir avec la corbeille du disque externe.


 


cameleone a dit:


> Si. C'est la m&#234;me.


 
Oui et non en fait.

Je cite osxfacile:

"En fait, la *"Corbeille"* est un dossier plus complexe qu'il n'y para&#238;t. 
En effet, si vous avez, par exemple, partitionn&#233; votre disque dur (ou vos disques durs) en plusieurs partitions, il faut savoir que chacune de vos partitions est dot&#233;e d'un dossier invisible *".Trash"* - C'est l&#224; que se trouvent en fait les fichiers mis &#224; la *"Corbeille"*. La *"Corbeille"* regroupe en fin de compte autant de dossiers *".Trash"* que de volumes, chaque volume ayant son propre dossier *".Trash"* !
Je m'explique : vous avez par exemple trois partitions sur votre disque dur, une partition OS X, une partition "Fichiers perso" et une partition "Audio-Photo". Quand vous mettez un fichier de votre partition OS X &#224; la *"Corbeille"*, ce fichier appara&#238;t certes dans la *"Corbeille"*, mais il se trouve en r&#233;alit&#233; dans le dossier *".Trash" *de ce volume OS X. Si vous mettez maintenant un fichier de votre partition "Audio-Photo" &#224; la *"Corbeille"*, celui-ci appara&#238;tra &#233;galement dans votre "Corbeille", mais celui-ci se trouve en r&#233;alit&#233; dans le dossier *".Trash"* de la partition "Audio-Photo" ! Et il en est de m&#234;me avec la partition "Fichiers perso" !"

En r&#233;sum&#233;, chaque volume poss&#233;de sa propre poubelle mais le contenu de ces poubelles et affich&#233; dans la seule et unique poubelle du dock!

Normalement si on place des fichiers d'un volume externe &#224; la corbeille et qu'on d&#233;branche ce volume (sans vider la corbeille), la poubelle du dock apparaitra vide mais les fichiers (et le poids qu'ils repr&#233;sentent) seront toujours pr&#233;sents dans le dossier invisible .Trash du volume externe. Si on rebracnche le dit volume le contenu de sa poubelle doit r&#233;apparaitre dans la corbeille du Dock.
C'est pour &#231;a que je ne m'explique pas que tu ai regagn&#233; l'espace de tes fichiers supprim&#233;s sans avoir vid&#233; la corbeille pendant que ton DD ext &#233;tait connect&#233; au Mac...


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

mais c'est quoi ce rond rouge barr&#233;????


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> mais c'est quoi ce rond rouge barré????


 
Celui intitulé "Supprimer" dans les icones de la barre d'outils des fenetres du finder je suppose.




http://www.tynsoe.org/spip/IMG/jpg/doc-77.jpg


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Celui intitulé "Supprimer" dans les icones de la barre d'outils des fenetres du finder je suppose.


 
ah OK.... je n'utilise jamais cet icone dans le Finder.

Pour moi supprimer un fichier, ça passe par Command-Suppression....


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> ah OK.... je n'utilise jamais cet icone dans le Finder.
> 
> Pour moi supprimer un fichier, ça passe par Command-Suppression....


 
Ouais mais toi t'es un geek!


----------



## apenspel (8 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Celui intitulé "Supprimer" dans les icones de la barre d'outils des fenetres du finder je suppose.


Et d'où te viennent toutes ces icônes ? Je n'ai pas tout ça, de loin.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

Ben dans les options de personalisation de la barre d'outils.
Cela dit c'est pas une capture que j'ai faite, je l'ai trouv&#233; sur le web. Il se peut donc qu'il y'ait plus d'icones que dans les options standards (custo?). J'en sais rien j'ai pas mon mac sous la main. Quoi qu'il en soit c'etait juste pour illustrer le fameux "rond rouge barr&#233;".


----------



## Invité (8 Août 2007)

Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, encore une chose que je ne savais pas :rose:


----------

